

How to render a press release tolerable - aycangulez
http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/10/02/how-to-render-a-press-release-tolerable/

======
devmonk
The best way to write a press release is to provide valuable information.

For example, let's start with this "tolerable" press release example from the
OP:

"PRLog (Press Release) – Oct 01, 2010 – Newburyport, MA. October 1, 2010 —
eZuce Inc. has developed alliances with technology vendors to enhance its
solutions portfolio. Through development efforts and integration testing and
certifications, eZuce delivers technology innovations that address the
requirements of enterprises and enables customers to transition from their
legacy systems."

I know it is just an example, but it is worthless, meaningless e-business-
speak. What is the company that a contract was forged with. What are the
specific services? What are the numbers? Who is the audience and who will this
help?

I was annoyed at a former company because the company hired someone to do
press releases, just so we'd have them. In the end, we had meaningless dribble
like this. Good press contains meaningful content.

